# Betta fish offspring genetics



## JSavage00 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hello, 
I believe I have a 'fancy' halfmoon male betta (see picture, may be wrong) and I am going to try and breed him with one of my females (currently all veiltails). However, I read somewhere that the veiltail gene is dominant and thus would result in all the fry having a veiltail... is this still the case if the female is a veiltail?

P.S. I fully understand and am aware of the breeding process, space to accommodate and any other aspects relating to breeding. I am currently having trouble identifying this male and the potential fry.

Thank you!


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

JSavage00 said:


> Hello,
> I believe I have a 'fancy' halfmoon male betta (see picture, may be wrong) and I am going to try and breed him with one of my females (currently all veiltails). However, I read somewhere that the veiltail gene is dominant and thus would result in all the fry having a veiltail... is this still the case if the female is a veiltail?
> 
> P.S. I fully understand and am aware of the breeding process, space to accommodate and any other aspects relating to breeding. I am currently having trouble identifying this male and the potential fry.
> ...


Could you please send a picture of your betta's side profile while flaring? It's hard to see whether he's a halfmoon or not.


----------



## JSavage00 (Dec 9, 2020)

MaGiC74 said:


> Could you please send a picture of your betta's side profile while flaring? It's hard to see whether he's a halfmoon or not.


He's very calm and does not really flare, however, I got confirmation from the breeder that he's a halfmoon.

I have a female Halfmoon Dumbo ear that I am currently conditioning. If these 2 bettas were to procreate, what would the fry be?

Please see attached for a breeding tree to help visualise the question (also contains females parents).


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

So with the veiltail gene breeding a veiltail and a halfmoon is not the best idea as that will lead to a strange tail-not quiet a veiltail and not really a halfmoon. I would stick to either halfmoon x halfmoon or veil x veil


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

JSavage00 said:


> He's very calm and does not really flare, however, I got confirmation from the breeder that he's a halfmoon.
> 
> I have a female Halfmoon Dumbo ear that I am currently conditioning. If these 2 bettas were to procreate, what would the fry be?
> 
> Please see attached for a breeding tree to help visualise the question (also contains females parents).


Hmm, probably mostly marbled-iridescent fish with a few dumbos. Sorry, I'm not really good at genetics. This was a guess based on which traits were dominant and which were recessive. Dumbo ears are recessive.


----------



## JSavage00 (Dec 9, 2020)

MaGiC74 said:


> Hmm, probably mostly marbled-iridescent fish with a few dumbos. Sorry, I'm not really good at genetics. This was a guess based on which traits were dominant and which were recessive. Dumbo ears are recessive.


Managed to make him flare but got the picture just after, attaching a picture for identification now:


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

JSavage00 said:


> Managed to make him flare but got the picture just after, attaching a picture for identification now:
> 
> View attachment 1024397


Wow, I've never seen such an orange betta before. It's hard to tell but I think he's a halfmoon. It looks like a delta tail but the tail is "folded" a little so I think he's a halfmoon. If you're going to breed the dumbo female, you would probably get mostly iridescent fish or marbled fish with halfmoon tails. I don't know if dumbo ears will show up cause they're recessive. Correct me if I'm wrong! I'm not the best at gentetics lol.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

JSavage00 said:


> Managed to make him flare but got the picture just after, attaching a picture for identification now:
> 
> View attachment 1024397


You would prob get bettas with mixed tails but I can’t say for sure. He’s so pretty!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

For reference, here is a Halfmoon. Note "D" shape with smoother edges (this Betta's anal fin is a bit long). Yours does not appear to be a HM so what you get would be a crapshoot. I would be concerned if he's young that he could be a RT. Internet photo.








Depending on age, with his mixed background, he could morph into a totally different color. Although color background is not clear as "iridescent" is not a color.

I seem to remember indjo saying females are dominant in Betta genetics. I'll check and post back if I'm misremembering.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> For reference, here is a Halfmoon. Note "D" shape with smoother edges (this Betta's anal fin is a bit long). Yours does not appear to be a HM so what you get would be a crapshoot. I would be concerned if he's young that he could be a RT. Internet photo.
> View attachment 1024411
> 
> 
> ...


I think it’s the female too because I’ve heard people stress having a female with good genetics over male. I’m not sure look into it 👍


----------

